# Creating runs/drips with acrylics



## Jo1976 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey all,

I’ve been trying different techniques to get my paint to run as I’m painting my abstracts. I want a really organic look and know that using a water spray does that perfectly, or should I say imperfectly!
Here is what happens though - even if I add plenty of water to my chosen colour on the palette and apply it to the canvas (not enough that it drips on it’s own), once I spray water onto it, it runs down really diluted and without much pigment at all, like the water is running straight over the paint. I’ve seen artists use this technique on videos and they manage to get luscious runs full of the paint and colour, but just can’t master it myself.
I use good quality student grade paints like Amsterdam, Winsor & Newton and W&N professional series.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give!
Jo


----------



## Steve Neul (Jul 28, 2020)

I would think you need to tinker with the paint and mix it to where the viscosity was right so it would run as you apply it. Maybe perhaps do a second coat that is thinner. I don't think spraying the painting with water would break down the binder in the paint to get it flowing.


----------



## Jo1976 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi Steve, thanks for your reply. That’s how I’ve been making my drips so far but I find it hinders me because it isn’t as organic as I’d like, as in this YouTube video with Betty Krause: 




If you go to about 37:25 you’ll see her apply paint and use a water bottle to it and it runs down beautifully without much loss of pigment, at least it looks like there isn’t much colour loss?
Maybe the paint quality is much better than mine, or a different viscosity, or it’s being applied much thicker, although I have tried adjusting those factors and still can’t find success...
I will experiment with your idea of using another coat, but perhaps underneath, rather than as a second layer...


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

You need to use a medium instead of water to thin down the paint. Liquitex Airbrush medium is a great one - I saw it recommended on a youtube tutorial.


----------

